# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Bánh xe và xe đẩy hàng

## thiem23891

Chào Anh/Chị
Bên em chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm bánh xe đẩy hàng
Anh/chị cần thì thông tin lại em ạ
Chất lượng và giá thành cũng rất ok ạ
Nguyễn Văn Thiêm
Di động(Zalo): 0903.764.068

----------


## thiem23891

> Chào Anh/Chị
> Bên em chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm bánh xe đẩy hàng
> Anh/chị cần thì thông tin lại em ạ
> Chất lượng và giá thành cũng rất ok ạ
> Nguyễn Văn Thiêm
> Di động(Zalo): 0903.764.068


 ảnh bánh xe

----------


## thiem23891

> Chào Anh/Chị
> Bên em chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm bánh xe đẩy hàng
> Anh/chị cần thì thông tin lại em ạ
> Chất lượng và giá thành cũng rất ok ạ
> Nguyễn Văn Thiêm
> Di động(Zalo): 0903.764.068


Công ty TNHH Castor & wheel ( Việt Nam)
Địa chỉ: 182 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Long Biên, Hà Nội

----------

